# captive



## jason longboard (Dec 11, 2007)

if they are captive bread will they be hardier?


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I am not sure a captive breed would be called hardier. They can be recieved smaller and hopefully not have the parasites or RI that a wild caught might have. I personally think it is much better to get a CB as it keeps people from taking them from the wild. But I think Torts are naturally a hardy species if kept under the correct conditions while in captivity.


----------

